# Testklasse aus Klasse erstellen.



## Masumania (3. Dez 2016)

Guten Abend, ich studiere jetzt im ersten Semester Medieninformatik und hänge völlig bei einer Einsendeaufgabe. Ich habe die Klasse ZinsObj.java schon erfolgreich compiliert. Jetzt habe ich aber Probleme die Testklasse zu erstellen. Ich probiere schon den ganzen Tag und komme einfach nicht drauf. 
Vll. habt ihr ja eine Antwort!?

Aufgabe 1:

Die folgende Formel dient zur Berechnung der Zinsen in Abhängigkeit von der Höhe des Kapitals und der Höhe des Zinssatzes.

= ∗��∗ 
Zinsen, Kapital, Zinssatz pro Jahr, Zeit in Tagen (1 Jahr = 360 Tage = 12 Monate a 30 Tage).

Schreiben Sie eine Klasse ZinsObj.java folgendermaßen: • Überlegen Sie, welche Attribute die Klasse braucht.

• Die Verzinsung wird immer für 1 Jahr, also 360 Tage berechnet.
• Es gibt zwei verschiedene Konstruktoren. Der eine hat nur das Kapital als Parameter, der

Aufgabe 2:

Schreiben Sie eine Testklasse ZinsTest.java folgendermaßen:


Es sollen alle Elemente (Konstruktoren und Methoden) der Klasse ZinsObj getestet werden.


Gestalten Sie eine Eingabeaufforderung mit Hinweistexten zum Programmzweck und zur

Eingabe sowie eine Ergebnismeldung.


Nutzen Sie für das Einlesen der Zahlenwerte vom Benutzer die Methoden aus der VFH-

Bibliothek de\vfh\gp1\bib\Konsole.


----------



## Masumania (3. Dez 2016)

Hier ist noch der Code:


```
/* Objektklasse für die Klasse Zinsobjekt

* @author: ----

* @version: 1.0

*/

public class ZinsObj {

   private double kapital;
   private double zinssatz = 1;

   /* Konstruktor für Kapital und Zinssatz */
   public ZinsObj (double kapital, double zinssatz) {
     this.kapital = kapital ;
     this.zinssatz = zinssatz ;
   }

   /* Konstruktor für das Kapital */
   public ZinsObj (double kapital) {
     this.kapital = kapital ;
   }

   /* berechnet das Kapital nach Jahren */
   public double berechneKapitalNachJahren (int jahre) {
     double summe = kapital;
     for (int i = 1; i <= jahre; i++) {
       summe += berechneZinsenProJahr(summe);
     }
     return summe;
   }

   public double BerechneZinsenProJahr() {
     return berechneZinsenProJahr(kapital);
   }

   /* berechnet den Zinssatz genau für ein Jahr */
   public double berechneZinsenProJahr (double kapital) {
     return kapital * (zinssatz / 100);
   }

   /*berechnet den Gewinn nach Jahren */
   public double berechneGewinnnachjahren (int jahre) {
     return berechneGewinnnachjahren(jahre) - kapital;
   }
}
```


----------



## Elenteria (6. Dez 2016)

Wenn du Testklassen erstellen willst guck dir mal jUnit an.

Pack dein Code bitte in Code Tags ;-)


----------



## Joose (6. Dez 2016)

Bitte Code immer in Code-Tags packen, danke! 
[code=java] .... dein code ...[/code]


----------

